# Saw my bees fly away.



## mixofsam (May 30, 2009)

I have 4 hives out at my in-law's farm so I only get out there once every week. Got out there on Friday and opened up my hive (that made it from last year) and saw multiple swarm cells (sealed up). I had a swarm trap set up about 250 yards from the hive. Walked down there and saw the scout bees checking it out (I'm thinking this is going to work). Next day as I was looking at the swarm trap I hear this loud buzzing sound. Then I see the swarm flying by right over the tree tops and right past my swarm trap! I obviously didn't have very good sales bees to convince the swarm this was the place to stay (or I'm not a very good carpenter). I actually found the new site that the swarm chose, but it's way up high in a tree hollow. Next year I'm going to set up 4 traps around the farm to better my odds!


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

There's still a chance they might come back to it. Though 250 feet from the hive is a bit far IMO, if they just came out of the hive, they don't go straight to the next home. It seems like they kinda find a place to settle down and let everyone that's going with them to catch up and regroup. I had a swarm trap that I had placed about 10 feet up in a tree. When I got a call from my neighbor that there was a swarm jumping off in my back yard, I was home in less that 3 minutes. The swarm landed in the tree, just 5 feet from where the trap was.
Your trap may still work, I'd put a few drops of LGO in and on the the swarm trap and maybe either a couple of extras around where they are if you can, or if you have some used equipment that you can put out there with some LGO, that might increase your odds. Seems like the like the smell of where other bees have been.

JAT,
C2


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

_Next year I'm going to set up 4 traps around the farm to better my odds! _

Swarm prevention is a lot easier than trying to catch the swarm after it takes off.

A split is so simple...


----------



## Deadeye351 (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok Countryboy explain in detail how to make splits.
Thanks


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Michael Bush has a good page dedicated to making splits.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beessplits.htm

Whole box splits are the easiest to make. If you have two brood boxes, make sure there are eggs in both boxes. Split the boxes apart and move one box to a new spot and give it a lid and a bottom. Let whichever box doesn't have a queen make one. This is probably the simplest and quickest splitting method I know.


----------

